# Aidez-moi a traduire mes pages webs automatiquement



## becfin (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi de vous déranger mais y a t-il moyen de traduire les pages webs de mon ipad instantanément comme le fait Google chrome ?

Je n'en peux plus du copier coller et je perds mon temps :hein:

Puis-je vous faire perdre un peu du votre ?

Merci à l'infini,
Bf


----------



## Kamidh (28 Février 2012)

Apprendre la langue


----------



## becfin (28 Février 2012)

Depuis le temps, je me dis que je me fais du mal.


----------

